# [ODMP] Newton Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania ~ September 29, 2005



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Newton Borough Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 29, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17884*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Brian Steven Gregg 
*Newtown Borough Police Department*
*Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 29, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 1 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 29, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder

Officer Gregg was shot and killed after a prisoner was able to gain possession of his service weapon at St. Mary's Medical Center. The suspect had been arrested earlier in the evening for drunk driving and had been taken to the hospital to undergo blood and urine tests. While in the emergency room he began to struggle with Officer Gregg and a second officer and gained control of one of their weapons. The suspect then opened fire, striking Officer Gregg in the head, wounding the second officer in the chest, and wounding a hospital technician.

The suspect fled the emergency room and was located approximately one hour later hiding in a car in the hospital's parking garage. He was taken into custody and charged with one count of capital murder and two counts of attempted murder.

Officer Gregg had just started as a full time officer after serving as a part time officer with the 4-person department for 1 year.

Agency Contact Information
Newtown Borough Police Department
22 Liberty St
Newtown, PA 18940

Phone: (215) 860-7835

*Police Catch Suspect in Pennsylvania Hospital Shooting *











AP Photo/Courier Times, Joe Dixon
Newtown, Pa. Police Chief Anthony Wojciechowski is consoled during a news conference in the wake of a shooting in which a police officer was killed in Langhorne, Pa.Thursday, Sept. 29, 2005. A drunken-driving suspect in police custody grabbed an officer's gun inside a hospital Thursday evening and fired five shots, killing an officer and wounding two others.

*ASSOCIATED PRESS*

LANGHORNE, Pa. (AP) -- A man taken to a suburban hospital for a sobriety test Thursday night grabbed a police officer's gun, opened fire and killed one officer, authorities said. Another officer and medical technician were wounded.

Robert A. Flor, 38, was captured in the St. Mary Medical Center garage an hour after the shooting, authorities said. He was hiding in the back seat of a car and police had to smash a window to capture him.

Flor, of Bedminster, faced a charge of murder and two counts of attempted murder.

The suspect fired five shots after grabbing the gun. Both the wounded officer, who was shot in the chest, and the hospital employee were expected to survive, authorities said.

The slain police officer was described as a 46-year-old man who had been with the Newton Borough department less than a year.

Langhorne is about 25 miles northeast of Philadelphia.


----------

